

Everything Virtual - criticism of current trends in virtualisation - bensummers
http://ptribble.blogspot.com/2009/09/everything-virtual.html

======
shykes
His point in a nutshell:

    
    
       1. Virtualization should be called *machine* virtualization
       2. Machine virtualization is useful, but not revolutionary
    

"useful but not revolutionary"... maybe that's why adoption is so high: you
don't have to throw away everything you know.

~~~
rwolf
Your summary matches what I read.

The blog post was rather short, and the only thing the author seems to dislike
is the naming scheme. Very odd.

